# Some newbie questions about low and high pass filters.



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm studying the possibility of building my own tower speakers using a pair of 4 ohm 8 inch woofers connected in series for 8 ohm load and also a pair of 4 ohm full range speakers for 8 ohm load that should work as mid-range and tweeters. Those drivers are per tower of course. The problem I'm having is that I don't know what crossover I should use. I was thinking about a second order 2 way Butterworth that can be found on some online calculators adjusted to about 1,000 Hz because the woofer is listed to about 2,200 Hz in the higher end and I want to make sure I don't reach the break up point. The full range speakers can go deeper than that so I won't have gaps in the frequency response. Do you think that crossover will be enough to work with 2 drivers per side (I mean 2 woofers in the woofer side and 2 full range drivers in the tweeter side)? I was also thinking about using a low pass filter and a high pass filter hooked in parallel to the terminal cups and hook the 2 woofers in series to the low pass filter and the full range speakers in series to the high pass filter. Will that give me a 8 ohm load? Can somebody tell me about more crossover alternatives?


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you thinking about using 2 fr drivers per speaker (I'm assuming whizzer cones)? Do you have any measurement capability at all? Those online calcs really aren't good for xo design because they don't take into account the drivers' freq response or impedance curve.


----------



## BigLouis1971 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a complete newbie. What measuring equipment should I use? I plan to use two Dayton Audio Reference woofers and two Dayton Audio Reference full range speakers per tower.


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I see you have a post over at PE. They have you covered there it looks like.


----------

